
Verizon Will Reduce Speeds of Repeated BitTorrent Pirates - ssclafani
http://torrentfreak.com/verizon-will-reduce-speeds-of-repeated-bittorrent-pirates-121115/
======
diafygi
I was at the open panel where they talked about this. You can watch it on
livestream[1]. Also my raw notes[2].

Basically, I got the impression that Verizon was being forced into this, and
they we going to do the absolute minimum that was required in the agreement.

One moderator pressured the Verizon guy, asking what happens after 6 strikes
and you've been throttled for 2-3 days. The Verizon guy said that that was it
and they had fulfilled their contractual obligations. Basically, he was saying
that if you survive the throttling, nothing happens after that.

The MPAA and RIAA people on the panel didn't seem to like that, and then
stressed that they still could do the old-fashioned sue you for damages way if
you kept doing it.

[1] -
[http://www.livestream.com/internetsocietychapters/video?clip...](http://www.livestream.com/internetsocietychapters/video?clipId=pla_c5770d77-22f2-4a1b-8430-c8fa7cae1b3c)

[2] - <http://pastebin.com/CqEM0D6Y>

